# Safeguard Grass cuts



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Does anyone know what they pay for initials, recuts? They are recruiting in our area.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

RUN dont WALK RUN NOW. They were paying 22 for a 1/2 acre recut out here and initials were not too far above


----------



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

Sg pays 65 for initials on under 1/2 acre and recurs are 45 in michigan


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

Splinterpicker said:


> RUN dont WALK RUN NOW. They were paying 22 for a 1/2 acre recut out here and initials were not too far above



i just wet my pants laffing


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

Thy were offering 25.00 for up to 1 acre here...:lol:


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

wmhlc said:


> Sg pays 65 for initials on under 1/2 acre and recurs are 45 in michigan


I am in Mi and I can deal with that pricing. 


Thanks


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

We are at HUD minus discount with SG. But we cover rural areas.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Recuts from last years list they sent was $30 up to 5k, $35 up to 10k, $40 up to 15k. Please subtract 25% from the above listed prices for discount.


----------



## mike2153 (Dec 11, 2012)

They are paying $30 in pa. Upto 1 acre lol, they also just sent out emails asking if we send more volumn what kind of discount can you offer.


----------



## Mills (Dec 6, 2012)

Here in central Ms they are offering $35 up to 1 acre if you are grass cut only vendor.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

mike2153 said:


> They are paying $30 in pa. Upto 1 acre lol, they also just sent out emails asking if we send more volumn what kind of discount can you offer.


I would never give them any more discount, but if you do, never give one until you have recieved the volume. I can't believe I just said that...


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

mike2153 said:


> They are paying $30 in pa. Upto 1 acre lol, they also just sent out emails asking if we send more volumn what kind of discount can you offer.


You do seasonal cuts there? April 1st to Oct 31st?


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

mike2153 said:


> They are paying $30 in pa. Upto 1 acre lol, they also just sent out emails asking if we send more volumn what kind of discount can you offer.


Screw that. Tell them "What kind of discount off your standard discount are you going to offer me? :blink: That's right, the more volume I take on from your company, the less vendors you have to work with :thumbup:. It makes your life easier. Furthermore, my company risk increases as volume with any one particular client increases as I am less diversified."

If you think I'm joking, put all your eggs in one basket and see what happens when the latest CL hack or MH Landscaping comes swooping in with $15 recuts.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> I would never give them any more discount, but if you do, never give one until you have recieved the volume. I can't believe I just said that...


I can't believe you said that too :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> I can't believe you said that too :icon_rolleyes:


Dam office manager. I need a new password.


----------



## mike2153 (Dec 11, 2012)

No we signed up just to see what they offered, 30 is crazy and ontop they want to pay less if you do 100-250 or 250 or more make more working at mcdonlds and get free food. Say you did 400 a month that 12k- 3-5 k in labor gotta take a helper. minus 1 k in gas minus the wear and tear on equipment and minus good old taxes your looking at 2-3 k if each lawn takes 15 mins 100 hrs just cuting not including travel, unload time etc less then 15 bucks a hr for alot of work


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

they offered me 300 recuts a month a few years back i said how much when they said 20.00 a cut i said thanks but no thanks i cant make money at those prices.they said if you change your mind call us back i said try another vendor because i wont be calling.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

david said:


> they offered me 300 recuts a month a few years back i said how much when they said 20.00 a cut i said thanks but no thanks i cant make money at those prices.they said if you change your mind call us back i said try another vendor because i wont be calling.


They offered us 200 in AZ $30 up to an acre. That's just not possible there. I could probably do it for $65 though.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> They offered us 200 in AZ $30 up to an acre. That's just not possible there. I could probably do it for $65 though.


 
Same here, upto an acre really! there is a big differance between a 1/4 acre lot and one acre to do for a flat rate!


----------



## tak (Dec 28, 2012)

Im getting $30 to cover a zone in Florida (REO Recuts). Quite easy 2-3 times a month cuts, Hardly ever really needs to be cut. In and out in about 10-15 mins with my guy. We do about 15-25 a day depending on distance. Have about 160 properties


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Couple years ago they asked me to cover everything in the county.

I said sure for $50 per every time. Rural with lots of drive time.

They said no, I said bye.


----------

